# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Anyone wanna guess??....

## CLSpider

Just got her today. She's well over 1000 grams, but is quite underweight looking for her length (in my opinion)....but other than that seems great.
Her head is completely blushed out. And her body has GORGEOUS blushing all over (she has WAY more than you can see in the pictures). Her belly is clear. She also has very strange colors that my camera failed to capture.

I'll take way more and much better pictures outside tomorrow....
Anyone wanna guess what she is??

----------


## Serpent_Nirvana

She's very pretty! Doesn't look like anything I'm familiar with offhand, but I like her a lot  :Smile:  

Kind of hard to tell from a picture, but she doesn't look _horribly_ underweight to me; she could definitely use some bulk, but I wouldn't push it. I think a lot of people want their females as fat as possible, which isn't at all good either ....

----------


## lk_holla

I don't know what she is, but she makes me think of coffee. beautiful girl!

----------


## CLSpider

> She's very pretty! Doesn't look like anything I'm familiar with offhand, but I like her a lot  
> 
> Kind of hard to tell from a picture, but she doesn't look _horribly_ underweight to me; she could definitely use some bulk, but I wouldn't push it. I think a lot of people want their females as fat as possible, which isn't at all good either ....


Yeah, she's definitely not horribly underweight, but just like you said, she could use some bulk. Don't worry, I don't try to get my females as absolutely fat as possible. I just want them to be thick and healthy.

----------

_Serpent_Nirvana_ (04-24-2011)

----------


## LizardPants

I'm guessing she's a bearded dragon!  No?  Dang!

----------


## CLSpider

Haha! Maybe the bearded dragon's from the next room over were sending "dragon vibes" over...

And I was looking at the pictures again, they really don't show her well. She does look thinner in person  :Sad:

----------


## PweEzy

the perfect yellow belly?

----------


## CLSpider

Here's her belly.......

----------


## snakesRkewl

Beautiful snake, reduced pattern normal would be my guess, def not a yellowbelly  :Smile:

----------


## ChrisGant911

Fire? :Smile:

----------


## angllady2

I'm thinking possible fire as well.

Whatever she is she's gorgeous! 

Gale

----------


## Kymberli

I'm thinking extremely gorgeous normal, with one of the best looking bellies I've seen  :Smile:

----------


## ChrisGant911

> I'm thinking extremely gorgeous normal, with one of the best looking bellies I've seen


Ever seen a fire?  :Smile:

----------


## loonunit

WHAT IS THAT. That doesn't look like a fire. And it's not really normal--she's not just reduced, she's got all those flames, and the blurry look. 

I've seen imported dinkers for sale that look kind of like that sometimes, but I've never seen one proven out. What is she?

----------


## Kymberli

> Ever seen a fire?


Yes, I've seen many fires. But this didn't scream fire to me. I suppose it could be a fire with very high-blushing, the color just seems off to me. But, what do  I know?  :Wink:  I'm no morph expert, obviously.

----------


## ClarkT

GORGEOUS!!!!! Wow! I have no idea what she is, other than two things: Beautiful; and not mine  :Sad: .

Great Pickup. Hope she proves out, and you figure out what she is.

----------


## CLSpider

Hehe, and she looks ridiculously amazing in person. If anyone is local (and if you have an awesome camera, that's a plus!) and wants to come check her out that be awesome and perfectly fine with me. Then maybe you can help me determine what she is. Or just wait to find out and be super excited with me!  :Very Happy: 
Even if she does just turn out to be a normal, she'll be the most beautiful normal I'll have ever seen and I'll still be incredibly happy with her.

I have zero idea as to what she is, but I absolutely could NOT pass up getting her. And I am excited as heck to breed her!! She's stunning and didn't hesitate at all in eating today. So hopefully in a couple+ months she'll be nice and plump and HOPEFULLY she'll want to breed. And there's my difficult decision that I can't decide on my own....what should I pair her up with?? I think I want to keep it simple right now. I'm thinking maybe my pastel or spider....or should I take it one more step and try my lemonblast?
I don't know how great of quality the pastel that produced the lemonblast was. That's why I'm kinda leaning towards just trying my pastel. And I will explain right now...my pastel has great blushing and color. Which I would hope would combine with her crazy all over body blushing and make incredibly blushed babies. And then if she were to prove out to be dom something(or maybe eventually prove out to be a co-dom) and there was a combined pastel and "coffee" baby, how blushed and amazing would that be?! It's only been a couple days though. But I can't stop thinking about her!!

*Opinions, ideas, what ever you'd like to say are absolutely welcome!*

Here's the pastel

----------


## LadyOhh

She is very pretty.. Looks similar to my Velvet/Blurry animals, but with more blushing. I'd breed her with something that you want to end up reduced.. Maybe some Spider/Pinstripe action to see what happens?

----------


## CLSpider

Good idea. I think I may try pairing her up with the lemon blast. Hope for some cool pinstripes, pastels (lots of females please *fingers crossed*), and REALLY hope she proves out to be something and makes an amazing baby or two....or more  :Very Happy:

----------


## ClarkT

Wow! What a Pastel!!!! 

I lean toward fire. I would breed her to a fire, to see if that proves out, and then the next year breed her to that gorgeous pastel! She'd go great with pastel, lesser, butter, fire, vanilla, ghosts, spiders, tigers, pins, ....

Just let her be a little hussy and have 50 boyfriends! lol  :Wink:

----------


## Ace of Snakes

This is a easy one.  lol  Mocha

----------


## ClarkT

Where did you get the snake? And how much $? Maybe you lucked out on a heckuva find!

If it's Mocha, where are some comparable snake pics? Why doesn't WOBP have it? Not that I'm questioning that it's Mocha at all. Just wondering why I can't find much for Mocha pics. 

Whatever it is, I'm sticking with it being gorgeous!

----------

_CLSpider_ (05-06-2011)

----------


## CLSpider

I got her from someone in Nevada. She was up for sale for $100. But we decided to just do a trade. I had an extra male spider that I didn't want at all and he saw him and loved him, so I was happy and he was happy.
I just weighed her and she's right at 1700 grams!! But STILL looks pretty thin for her length.
I've seen some fires that kind of similar to her...except she has way more blushing, a more blushed head, and a more reduced pattern than any I've seen.
I looked up Mocha, but I couldn't find any good pictures. Does anyone have pictures I could see??

And I completely agree about her just being gorgeous  :Wink: 
I just go and stare at her sometimes. Haha.

----------


## meeistom

Fire I doubt it but it is a possibility.  Mocha i'm going to say no.  More likely a really reduced normal.  In a recent shipment from Ghana there were about 15 out of 100 that looked like that.  Breed her and find out 100% for sure it's the only way.

----------


## LotsaBalls

> Fire I doubt it but it is a possibility.  Mocha i'm going to say no.  More likely a really reduced normal.  In a recent shipment from Ghana there were about 15 out of 100 that looked like that.  Breed her and find out 100% for sure it's the only way.


I'll take those 15.

----------


## rabernet

She doesn't look like a fire to me. To me she looks like an exceptional normal female who is glowing (was she bred by the previous owner by chance?).

----------


## CLSpider

Oh, believe me, I will absolutely be breeding her  :Very Happy:  And I'll make sure to keep everyone updated.
All the different things about her just don't lead me to believe she's a normal. Completely clean and clear belly, very reduced pattern, an extremely light head, TONS of blushing, and really strange (but gorgeous)colors....but like it's been stated, breeding her is the only way to know 100% if she is something more than just a normal. I'll be shocked if she is a normal.

----------


## CLSpider

He told me she was never bred.

----------


## zues

> She doesn't look like a fire to me. To me she looks like an exceptional normal female who is glowing (was she bred by the previous owner by chance?).


That's the first thing that came to my mind. She looks like she is glowing.

----------


## CLSpider

Well, she's currently in blue....I've never had a snake glow and in a shed shed at the same exact time. I'm sure it's happened before though. But in person, her colors don't lead me to believe she's glowing. I will post pictures of her after her shed.

----------


## CLSpider

Before she looked like a coffee....now in shed, she looks like chocolate. Haha.

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Not fire in my opinion.. not mocha as well...mocha look different.. 

Ben Siegel had Mocha last week on auction it was looks somehow between het red axathic and het russo... 

What I see Here is a nice reduced Blurry blushy Normal ... 
She could pass some of the pattern and blushing on her babies tho.. 

Is a Good Idea to have Really Good normal Females to produce better example of morph breed to them... 

Good luck with her   :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 

Edited:
For You guys who have Facebook link to auction with picture:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------

_CLSpider_ (05-06-2011)

----------


## CLSpider

It seems as if a lot of people think she's a normal.
If she is, to be honest, I'll be a little bummed. But will still be so happy I have such a stunning, healthy snake in my collection. And I'm sure she will enhance other morphs at least a little bit. Really beautiful, bright, and blushed pastels....I take it!  :Very Happy:  Super reduced spiders....I'll take it!  :Very Happy:  Etc, etc.
Only time will tell.

----------


## meeistom

> I'll take those 15.


They already been sold.  I'll let you know when the next shipment comes in.  We have another one coming in soon.  We get all sorts of crazy things so far all of them have been normals.  Very nice normals but normals.

----------


## meeistom

I'd breed her into a nice pastel or a nice mojave/lesser.  You'd be shocked how many normals are really blushed, and have reduced patterns.  My friend breed a really reduced pattern male I imported last year to several females and he passed on the reduction to 75% of his offspring.  He's planning on some line breeding to reduce the pattern even more in the next generation.  Even though he's a normal he was key in starting a new line that should be really reduced.   





> It seems as if a lot of people think she's a normal.
> If she is, to be honest, I'll be a little bummed. But will still be so happy I have such a stunning, healthy snake in my collection. And I'm sure she will enhance other morphs at least a little bit. Really beautiful, bright, and blushed pastels....I take it!  Super reduced spiders....I'll take it!  Etc, etc.
> Only time will tell.

----------

_CLSpider_ (05-06-2011)

----------


## Drewp

If she had some more colour (I'm Canadian  :Razz: ) I'd say she looks like an enchi based mostly on the pattern... definitely looks really cool, hopefully she proves out to be something different for you.

----------

_CLSpider_ (05-06-2011)

----------


## CLSpider

She has a very strange colour  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 
In the blotches (where there are alien heads on some morphs), it is a very, very light creamy tannish/very light brown color. And then the blushing is kind of a caramel (her head is the same color). And then the rest of her, where there isn't blushing, is a chocolate color.
Hope that explains it better than the picture.....because the picture doesn't show her well.

----------


## muddoc

I would bet that she is Het Hypo, and I would breed her to something with Hypo in it.

Just my opinion,

----------

_CLSpider_ (05-06-2011)

----------


## CLSpider

Aww man, well, if she does carry hypo that sucks for me....I just sold mine the other day =/

Here's a new picture (definitely not the greatest picture) after her shed....still tons of blushing, gorgeous colors...still stunning!! And now that the stuck caps are off, I can see her eyes. They're a strange greenish-grayish color.

----------


## python_addict

shes gorgeous

----------

_CLSpider_ (05-06-2011)

----------


## Cendalla

She's gorgeous is what she is. Normal, classic, wild type, or a nice morph- she's still stunning.  :Good Job:

----------

_CLSpider_ (05-06-2011)

----------


## Ergo Proxy

beauty!

----------

_CLSpider_ (05-06-2011)

----------


## CLSpider

Thank you everyone  :Very Happy: 
I'm still stuck on what I should pair her up with...but I'm really leaning towards my lemonblast. Keep all the babies. If anything out of the ordinary comes out, hope it's a male and breed it back to mom...hope for a super  :Please:  haha! If nothing visually different comes out, hope it's recessive and breed a male back to mom. Good game plan?
And hope the pairing takes, hope for no slugs, no incubating problems, hope she keeps eating the way she is, hope for lots of eggs and healthy babies, hope for everything to go perfect...when does that every happen with bps  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## seeya205

That sounds like a good plan to me!  Hopefully you get a male that looks like her, not only will it prove her look as genetic but it would be cool to breed him back to her and see what comes out!  She is not normal, she is STUNNING!!!!  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:

----------

_CLSpider_ (05-08-2011)

----------


## Caleyandanthony

> Just got her today. She's well over 1000 grams, but is quite underweight looking for her length (in my opinion)....but other than that seems great.
> Her head is completely blushed out. And her body has GORGEOUS blushing all over (she has WAY more than you can see in the pictures). Her belly is clear. She also has very strange colors that my camera failed to capture.
> 
> I'll take way more and much better pictures outside tomorrow....
> Anyone wanna guess what she is??


this is exactly what my new snake i just got yesterday looks like i posted her picture on here and everyone said she looks like a normal but i thought normals had the gold in them and mine dont have gold

----------


## meeistom

Honestly I wouldn't breed her to something that has pin stripe in it as the pin stripe will mask the reduced pattern.  If you've got a pastel, mojave/lesser/butter, het ghost or ghost, or yellow belly those would make the best mates for her.  
My reason the pattern reduction and nice flames on her would go great with any of the morphs listed, and if it is het ghost you can prove that out.  
Just my 2 cents.  





> Thank you everyone 
> I'm still stuck on what I should pair her up with...but I'm really leaning towards my lemonblast. Keep all the babies. If anything out of the ordinary comes out, hope it's a male and breed it back to mom...hope for a super  haha! If nothing visually different comes out, hope it's recessive and breed a male back to mom. Good game plan?
> And hope the pairing takes, hope for no slugs, no incubating problems, hope she keeps eating the way she is, hope for lots of eggs and healthy babies, hope for everything to go perfect...when does that every happen with bps

----------


## CLSpider

> Honestly I wouldn't breed her to something that has pin stripe in it as the pin stripe will mask the reduced pattern.  If you've got a pastel, mojave/lesser/butter, het ghost or ghost, or yellow belly those would make the best mates for her.  
> My reason the pattern reduction and nice flames on her would go great with any of the morphs listed, and if it is het ghost you can prove that out.  
> Just my 2 cents.


Just wondering, how would the pinstripe mask the reduced pattern? Wouldn't she help make a more reduced pinstripe? I was originally going to use my pastel, but figured why not just go up one step and use the lemonblast...and hopefully see how she affects those two morphs.
I think I'm starting to really lean towards Lemonblast because of quite a few people thinking she's a fire....and I saw this.....  :Surprised: 
http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/dragon-fly/
I would probably just about die if when the eggs hatched, one of those came out!!

----------

